

Good Java GC presentation - roman-m
http://codedependents.com/2011/06/10/java-heaps-and-garbage-collection-with-some-zazz/

======
justin_hancock
In my opinion just some paraphrasing of the old Sun documentation from several
years ago. You're better to read the source material to fully understand
what's happening in the VM, its a bit incomprehensible at first but a couple
of reads and it really sinks in.

------
jjrussell
I am the author. I absolutely see what you're saying about the panning and
zooming but do consider that the presentation was meant to be presented live
and talked during. So each focal point would be on the screen for a few
minutes while we talked about it. So if you're just sitting and flipping
through them, I can see how it would be nauseating.

Also, I have to admit, it was an excuse to use Prezi which I think is really
cool. I may have gone overboard with it, but its a lot of fun. It did seem to
work pretty well live where the zooming out brought context to each topic by
showing you the broader topic once in a while.

Thanks for the comments.

------
wbrendel
Is this a blog post about Java GC or an excuse to use Prezi? I can't tell.

~~~
roman-m
I guess both, why to divide when you have a win win.

~~~
wbrendel
This just doesn't seem like the sort of presentation you should use Prezi for,
that's all. The zooming and swooshing and panning and spinning and turning and
... distracts from what I care about: the content. Don't get me wrong, Prezi
can be really cool in the right situation, just not this one.

Of course, distracting people from the content is exactly what I'm doing here,
so I'll leave it at that :-)

~~~
scotth
I couldn't figure out how to see everything I wanted to, and quickly abandoned
my attempts. Not a win-win.

------
kevingadd
Prezi makes this presentation completely impossible to digest. Is it available
in good old text somewhere? Hell, I'd even accept PowerPoint.

------
roman-m
I came to the conclusion that there is much more Java monkeys read HN than it
being reflected by the posted content.

